# Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal



## arctic

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre Ende nächster Woche für 3 Wochen an den Fordefjord in die Nähe von Forde und Naustdal. 
Kennt jemand die Gegend dort und kann mir Tipps  zum Angeln auf Forellen in Seen und Flüssen geben? Bellyboot ist vorhanden und wandern zu abgelegenen Seen und Flüssen ist auch kein Problem.
Kennt jemand Seen und Flüsse in der Gegend in denen Saiblinge vorkommen?

Im Internet habe ich leider nur Infos über die beiden Lachs und Mefoflüsse gefunden. Lachsangeln wollte ich aber nicht auch noch anfangen. Mit meiner besseren Hälfte, Fischen im Meer und Fliegenfischen auf Forellen/Saiblinge bin ich schon genügend ausgelastet.:g
Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal*

Sorry, war leider noch nicht in der Gegend.

Wollte Dir was im Anhang zeigen was Dir schon mal helfen könnte, die Datei ist aber leider zu groß.

Gib´mal bei fireball Forde Naustdal angeln forellen ein, da bekommst Du einen Link zu einem Fisch & Fang Artikel... .

Ansonsten PN.


Ach ja: Bericht nicht vergessen


----------



## anglerobi

*AW: Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal*

Ich habe zwar keine direkte Erfahrung bezüglich der Süßwasserangelei. 
Aber wir waren im Mai in Stavang, gleich bei euch um die Ecke und sind 
dann auch mal nach Florö gefahren. Dort in der Touristinfo gibt es ein kleines 
Büchlei wo alle möglichen Seen drinstehen inkl. Ausgabestellen (auch in deutsch).

Des weiteren arbeitet dort in der Touristinfo eine Dame, die vor 2 Jahren von Deutschland nach Norwegen ausgewandert ist. Die kann euch auch beim Besorgen der Erlaubnisscheine helfen, da die Gewässer doch meist in Privathand sind.

Gruss anglerobi


----------



## arctic

*AW: Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal*

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die Antworten.
Ich habe nochmal nach Jolstra gegoggelt, das scheint ja echt ein tolle Revier für Forellen zu sein.:k
http://www.angeln-norwegen.no/
unter Forelle

Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein schönes Gewässer für Saiblinge in der Nähe finden, dann bin ich wunschlos glücklich.

Ich kann es kaum mehr erwarten...


----------



## fluefiske

*AW: Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal*

Hallo Uwe !
Mach Dir mal keine Gedanken über die Fischerei auf Forellen in Deinem Urlaubsgebiet.Es sieht eher so aus,daß Du Dich gar nicht entscheiden kannst,wo Du angeln willst.Denn Seen und Flüsse gibt es dort genug.In Förde gibt es ein Touristbüro,die können Dir helfen.Wenn Du die Nausta gesehen hast,überlegst Du es Dir noch mit der Lachsfischerei,da bin ich mir sicher.
Nimm ausserdem eine kräftige #8 oder besser #9 Fliegenrute mit, um auf die kampfstarken Pollacks,Köhler und Makrelen zu wedeln.Auf diese Bisse freu ich mich schon heute,muß noch 5 Wochen warten.Bin übrigens auch nicht weit von Förde weg.

Gruß Erich


----------



## arctic

*AW: Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal*

Hallo fluefiske

5 Fliegenruten hab ich schon bereitgestellt zum mitnehmen. Gibt bestimmt wieder Gemecker von der Chefin...
Mit dem Punkt der der schwierigen Entscheidung hast du sicher nicht so unrecht...

Wie meinst du das denn mit der Nausta? Lachsfischen würde mich schon mal reizen, aber dann weiß ich ja gar nicht mehr was ich noch alles machen soll. Oder sind die Chancen so gut einen zu fangen?

Hast du Erfahrung mit dem fischen im Fordefjord. Boot ist vorhanden und ich hab ja 3 Wochen Zeit. Sind Leng und Lump im Fjord zu finden? Ich wohne sozusagen gegenüber von Naustdal.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## fluefiske

*AW: Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal*

Hallo Uwe !
Ich war schon ein paar mal in der Gegend um Förde - Dalsfjord und Afjord.Vom 30.7. - 16.8. bin ich in Straumsnes am Dalsfjord,ca. 45km von Förde.Da ich mit meiner Frau so alle 3 Tage die Gegend erkunde,bin ich auch mal die Nausta abgefahren.Das ist ein sehr schöner Fluß in einer traumhaften Landschaft.Aber zum Lachsfischen war es mir doch etwas zu weit,aber der Anblick erweckte Sehnsüchte.Wenn Du in der glücklichen Lage bist,3 Wochen zur Verfügung zu haben,wird sicherlich auch ein Tag für die Fischerei auf Lachs dabei sein.Am Besten nach 1-2 Tagen Regen oder im Regen.Da wird Dich Deine Frau auch lieber gehen lassen als bei Sonnenschein.Die Chance auf einen Lachs hast Du dort immer,was aber keine Garantie sein soll.Ich werde es dieses Jahr auch wieder am Flekkeelva bei Dale probieren.
Den Fördefjord kenn ich zwar nicht,aber Du bist ziemlich weit vom Meer entfernt und der Wasseraustausch von Ebbe und Flut ist nicht so stark wie weiter vorne,was sich etwas neg. auf die Fischerei auswirkt.Aber Fische hat es dort auch genug,mußt wahrscheinlich mehr suchen.Für Leng und Lumb such Dir eine steil abfallende Felswand,da sich auf dem Grund oft Geröll befindet,das lieben diese Viecher.
Wo liegt Dein Ferienhaus genau ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## arctic

*AW: Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal*

Hallo fluefiske,

das Haus liegt  direkt gegenüber von Nausdal auf der anderen Fjordseite (Südufer). Bis Forde sind es so ca. 10km.
Bis nach vorne zum Meer sind es ca. 20km. Das ist mit 15PS zu weit. Mal sehen was so im Fjord geht.  
Das mit dem Lachsfischen muss ich mir echt mal überlegen.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Moe

*AW: Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal*

#h
Hui, ganz schön alter Thread...#t

Bald gehts für mich auch los... bin vom 23.8. bis  07.09. in Førde. Hat noch jemand aktuelle Infos, Tipps oder Berichte zu dieser Gegend? Würde am liebsten Spinnfischen, entweder in den Flüssen Jølstra oder Nausta (falls erlaubt und keine Schonzeit ist...) oder im Jølstravatnet.
Forellen scheint es ja überall genügend zu geben, Lachssaison endet anscheinend am 15.8. ;+  ,"kann aber evtl. Verlängert werden"... wie ich auf irgendeiner Website gelesen hab |kopfkrat
Weiß da jemand was genaueres?

Bin für jede Info Dankbar |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch

*AW: Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal*

wie war es dort ?


----------



## Moe

*AW: Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal*

Wir hatten sehr gutes (zu gutes) Wetter, in den Seen gabs Forellen bis 20cm ,alle auf Spinner. nix großes. 
Einen Lachs von ca 60cm  konnte ich in der Joelstra fangen :l
Die Angler die wir gesehen haben, haben keine großen Forellen landen können. Ich glaube wenn man aber zur Top-Saison hinfährt, ist dort einiges möglich, insbesondere auf Lachs. Wenn man von den Brücken ins Wasser schaut, sieht man die Aufsteigenden Fische, jedoch waren die Strecken zu der Zeit als wir da waren gesperrt.


----------



## Pit der Barsch

*AW: Angeln in Seen und Flüssen in der Nähe von Forde und Naustdal*

danke für die info#h


----------

